# Auckland rated 4th best city in the world - Standard of Living



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

One or two negative threads in this forum. I'm actually quite gobsmacked because some of the comments bare little or no resemblance to the NZ I know. It makes me wonder whether some of these negative comments are manufactured by the same person with some sort of grudge. And also negative threads are bumped up ... usually by someone living in Australia. I wonder why ... perhaps some insecurity with their lot. Mmmmm ...
Mostly positive threads though. So thats good. Well, NZ is consistently rated one of the top 5 countries in the world in terms of quality of life and standard of living. And Auckland is rated the 4th best city in the world for standard of living by respected firm Mercer's of the UK after all. :thumb:


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

inhamilton said:


> One or two negative threads in this forum. I'm actually quite gobsmacked because some of the comments bare little or no resemblance to the NZ I know. It makes me wonder whether some of these negative comments are manufactured by the same person with some sort of grudge. And also negative threads are bumped up ... usually by someone living in Australia. I wonder why ... perhaps some insecurity with their lot. Mmmmm ...
> Mostly positive threads though. So thats good. Well, NZ is consistently rated one of the top 5 countries in the world in terms of quality of life and standard of living. And Auckland is rated the 4th best city in the world for standard of living by respected firm Mercer's of the UK after all. :thumb:


Nice post, I see "Fielday" is on next week in Hamilton, so hoping to visit on Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Nice post, I see "Fielday" is on next week in Hamilton, so hoping to visit on Wed. or Thurs.


Yea. I often go myself. Leave early to take account of the traffic.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

inhamilton said:


> Yea. I often go myself. Leave early to take account of the traffic.


Good advice, you forget that shows here can get jammed up, mind you not as bad as the UK on a Bank Holiday.


----------

